# Calling all pedals experts ???



## xochi0603 (Apr 17, 2022)

Can anyone please advise me on the months / years these 2 different small diamond / small reflector pedals were used?  Flush & raised rubber around reflector . I have a MF cotton picker I need to know the correct pedal. I'm pretty sure flush style is correct


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2022)

Schwinn or Union stamped end caps?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

I thought the early 71 models had the short lived clear lens pedals? Flush.


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 17, 2022)

Schwinn stamped. From my understanding clear were the first quarter of 71. This is a MF serial # cotton . I have an early '72 lemon disc. with the small diamond non-raised small reflector pedals as well


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Isn't MF a Dec. 70 serial? That would make the bike a first quarter 1971 model.


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 17, 2022)

Technically yes. Hopefully I have another mint set of clear.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 17, 2022)

@60sstuff might be able to help


----------



## indycycling (Apr 25, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Can anyone please advise me on the months / years these 2 different small diamond / small reflector pedals were used?  Flush & raised rubber around reflector . I have a MF cotton picker I need to know the correct pedal. I'm pretty sure flush style is correct
> 
> View attachment 1608707
> 
> View attachment 1608708



Diamond block clear would be the pedal for early Cotton, then amber for the later '71 bikes


----------



## indycycling (Apr 25, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I thought the early 71 models had the short lived clear lens pedals? Flush.
> 
> View attachment 1608758



yep, agree


----------

